# 8 Gallon Tank freshwater fish



## milindsaraswala (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 8 Gallon tank working from last 4-5 months having 6 Tiger barb and 1 Blue Garoumi. Whenever I put any forum here people here out tells me that it is over crowded. Is it really crowded ??

So now I am thinking to get rid off it and exchange with my LFS. And I want to know which fish I can get for my 8 gallon tanks. I want maximum fish so i can grow plants also in it.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, IMO,I hate to tell someone that they overstocked their tank. The bioload from the fish is pretty high, and tiger barbs are an active fish that needs room to swim and chase eachother. the Blu grom. gets pretty big over time and if my memory serving me right they require at least 20 gal. Also the barb will nip at the fins of the Grom,if they are not already. You will have to do alot of WC's in one week, everyweek to keep the water quailty up, and if you add plants the fish will have less room to swim. If you were going to get another tank get at least a 20gal long and keep the 8 as a Q-Tank. The bigger the tank the easier it is to keep water quality.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree with djrichie, its not a good idea to have those fish in that tank. 

What are your ammonia and nitrite levels testing at? Maybe if you don't have the test kit, put some water in a container and take it to the LFS and ask them to test it for you. Please, I'm very curious to see the results of the test.


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

On a positive note. Some LFS will exchange or credit you for your current fish. In that size tank a trio (2 females 1 male) of fancy guppies or dwarf platys, or a nice school of cardinal or neon tetras. You could also try to find some golden white clouds. I'd think with just a trio or a school of 6 small fish you could add in some shrimp, or an African dwarf frog. They are really fun and colorful, and have a minimal affect on the bio-load. Just be sure it's a DWARF frog because the clawed ones get really big.

There really are a lot of options for small tanks. A male Betta and a school of tetras would be really colorful. Hard to judge Betta temperament, but I have one with my community fish and he does great.

Other small but very colorful fish to consider
Frankenfish - otherwise known as glofish
Marble Hatchet fish - really pretty in schools too
Rummy nosed tetras - only a few though
Rosy Tetras - really lil fishes
Exotic Shrimp - again that's a perfect size tank for these new and very popular inverts. I've heard they breed like crazy.

Best of Luck.....And overloading is one of the things I have to really work on too. I just got my tank back to a reasonable load. I helped use my extras to start a 10 gal for a friend.


----------

